# Hi from Kentucky



## Zombee (Mar 20, 2016)

I kept bees from 2011 to 2014 starting in Colorado and ending in Tennessee. Due to multiple moves I had to give up my 5 colonies. I am now stable in KY living on an old abandoned apple orchard of 40 acres with 90 more overgrown acres on the other side of the road. Been here a year now and wanting bees again. I didn't see any honeybees here until I walked by a tree and heard a familiar buzz. Sure enough this tree (a deciduous tree with tiny white bell shaped flowers????) was covered with them. But they must be from far away as I rarely see them. Then while out bush hogging some sumac I saw it covered again. The bush hogging stopped. I have two packages with Russian queens coming soon. Can't wait! My intent this time around is to go as natural as possible with foundationless Langstroth hives. In part because I have lots of Langstroth equipment.


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas Zombee. I wish you well as you get back into it!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Zombee (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and glad you're getting bees again.


----------



## Zombee (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks John. Thanks Gary.


----------



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

Zombee said:


> I kept bees from 2011 to 2014 starting in Colorado and ending in Tennessee. Due to multiple moves I had to give up my 5 colonies. I am now stable in KY living on an old abandoned apple orchard of 40 acres with 90 more overgrown acres on the other side of the road. Been here a year now and wanting bees again. I didn't see any honeybees here until I walked by a tree and heard a familiar buzz. Sure enough this tree (a deciduous tree with tiny white bell shaped flowers????) was covered with them. But they must be from far away as I rarely see them. Then while out bush hogging some sumac I saw it covered again. The bush hogging stopped. I have two packages with Russian queens coming soon. Can't wait! My intent this time around is to go as natural as possible with foundationless Langstroth hives. In part because I have lots of Langstroth equipment.


Welcome, what part of KY are you located? Warm winter has got the girls moving early this year. Good luck with your bees.

Tim


----------



## crgshhn (Apr 6, 2015)

welcome to ky zombee and best of luck to you and your bees!


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Zombee (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks y'all.

Hi Tim. Sorry for the long delay. I live in Grayson County, about 45 minutes west of Elizabethtown. Just 20 minutes down the road from Kelley Bee Co. which will probably be convenient.  I had plum trees bloom and now lots of wild plum in bloom. Lots. No honeybees on them. Apple trees are just starting to bloom( a couple weeks earlier than usual). Wish my packages were here but next year I guess. Good luck with your bees this year.


----------

